# Norco Six 2 - Ersatzteile für Dämpferbefestigung



## Vanles (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab das Problem, dass an meinen Norco Six 2 (2008) bei der Dämpferbefestigung (Kolben) am Hinterbau, ein spiel drin ist. 
Wenn ich den Sattel ein wenig angebe, merkt man es.

Darum würde ich gern die Schrauben und Hüseln tauschen.

Weiss nur nicht genau welche Ersatzteile dafür nötig sind.

Hätte jemand ein Tipp für mich ?

Gruß,
Vanles


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Vanles

Also, folgende Tipps von unserer Seite:

 Die Norco "Small Parts"-Liste mit der genauen Beschreibung, welche
Ersatzteile wie benannt werden. In Deinem Fall brauchst Du also 
Teile der "Shock Assembly". Dieses File haben wir Dir als PDF angehängt.

 Unter diesem Link findest Du dann die Ersatzteil-Listen mit den jeweiligen Bestellnummer. 
Für Dein Six 2 (2008) also die Liste 

 Norco Ersatzteile/pièces détachées 2008 (File ist zu gross für den
Upload auf IBC, deshalb der Link auf unsere Page).

Mit der entsprechenden Bestellnummer kannst Du die Ersatzteile dann
über Deinen Norco-Händler bestellen. Beachtet bitte, dass es aufgrund
der Vielzahl der Ersatzteile einige Zeit dauern kann, bis wir die Teile
aus Kanada erhalten.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnhard (22. Juni 2009)

Die Buchsen kann man auch bei Toxoholics kaufen. Dürfte schneller gehen als dirket über Norco zu bestellen.


----------



## Indian Summer (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Burnhard

Besten Dank für Deinen Hinweis. 

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Vanles (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

vielen dank für die Infos, dass hilft mir sehr weiter.

Habe auch herraus gefunden, dass einige Teile die ich benötige, 
von FOX sind. Diese Adapter-Elemente mit dem Gleitlager für den Dämpfer 



Gruß,
Marco


----------

